# Les concours de zizis



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2002)

*Avant-propos*
Je tiens tout dabord à remercier celles et ceux qui ont lu mes deux précédents messages, et tout particulièrement ceux-là qui ont jugé bon de réagir à la suite de leur publication. Ceci étant dit, il sest déjà trouvé deux ou trois mauvais plaisants pour me trouver un peu trop long Jadmets quon me reproche gentiment dêtre un peu trop bavard, dutiliser trop dadjectifs et davoir le goût des phrases à rallonge. Mais quon ne vienne pas me dire que je suis trop long  ce quaucune femme ne ma jamais reproché tandis que bien des hommes saccordent à me trouver profond. Jemmerde les liseurs de lignes en biais, les inlassables thuriféraires du raccourci approximatif et les chantres imbéciles du lieu commun de comptoir. Bref, nen déplaise au lecteur délicat à la vue courte, la messe sera longue

-----

Jétais au parc. Assis sur un banc, je profitais mollement dune de ces dernières journées rouges dautomne, quand lair est encore tiède et sec. Dans lallée, deux jeunes femmes se croisèrent. Elles étaient, me sembla-t-il, à peu près du même âge, ordinaires au possible et avec cet air de contentement discret que la maternité donne aux femmes. Chacune poussait une chaise denfant. Elles se croisèrent donc sur le bas de lallée au bord de laquelle jétais assis. Je surpris un échange de rapides coups dil au landau du camp adverse. Elles contemplaient lenfant de « lautre » et lair discret du contentement fit place à une moue souriante, crispée et pleine dun dégoût sournois bien mal dissimulé. Elles échangèrent un salut de la tête et chacune reprit son chemin, bien droit, bien loin.

Cette scène anodine resta longtemps dans ma mémoire et je revoyais ces deux femmes se croiser dans ma tête tandis que la journée sachevait et que les marronniers du parc sestompaient peu à peu dans la soudaine brume du soir. Puis je sentis le froid, la nuit, et je rentrais.

Je suis de ceux qui croient à la thérapie par lexemple. Je crois, peut-être avec quelque naïveté, que la comédie corrige bien les murs en riant et que le comportement de ces deux femmes peut avoir quelque intérêt pour ceux qui sont assis sur des bancs. Je crois que ce qui vaut pour les uns vaut pour moi et que, nétant pas meilleur que le reste des hommes, leurs défauts sont aussi les miens. Je vois, partout, des marques de la même mesquinerie quotidienne, mais bien loin de men offenser ou den rire, je sens quelle me lie confusément au reste des humains.

Quil sagisse dun gros beauf jetant des yeux denvie sur la voiture customisée de son voisin, dun respectable utilisateur de Macintosh gonflé dorgueil à la seule évocation de sa machine et la comparant non sans quelque imbécile fierté à celle des autres, dun dialogue de sourds autour dune bibliothèque iTunes idéale (puisque la merde, cest le goût de lautre), de celui-ci, qui a grande gloire davoir déniché la même pièce que tout le monde à moitié prix, ou de celui-là, fou de joie davoir enfin posté un six millième message au contenu monosyllabique, tous sont mes frères et je les aime ainsi.

Car il est bien entendu, dans cet esprit si étroit qui est le mien, quavoir le goût des belles choses, de la musique de Bach et des couchers de soleil, quavoir la plume facile et léloquence bien pendue, et que railler lindigence ordinaire de mes contemporains tééfunophiles font de moi cet être supérieur, parfait aboutissement dune civilisation raffinée dont les fondements ne sauraient pas même trembler sous les coups de boutoir daviateurs fous.

Or, ce contentement dordinaire si discret qui est le mien, est aussi celui des autres. Cest celui des cours de maternelle, où lon se montrait furtivement le zizi, espérant rassurer son ego à laulne dune comparaison fugitive. Cest cet air de béatitude quont les vieilles personnes qui ont trouvé plus malade quelles. Cest cette certitude absolue davoir une progéniture de qualité supérieure, une incomparable bête à concours auprès de laquelle les enfants des autres ne sont que les enfants des autres.

Lesprit de compétition si fortement ancré dans les comportements humains est une aubaine pour notre société de consommation. La publicité na jamais hésité à faire appel à ce quil y a en nous de plus mesquin, de plus envieux, pour vanter les mérites du produit « qui va achever le voisin » ou de celui, Mesdames, qui fera de vous « la parfaite ménagère que votre mari naura plus honte de sortir en ville ». Mais le monde est plein de parfaites ménagères, et je nai pas envie dachever mon voisin.

Quon me foute la paix ! Je voulais juste me rassurer un peu à laulne du zizi des copains.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2002)

WOUAW.
définition de wouaw ici  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2002)

il fait froid, non ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * il fait froid, non ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *



Tu es tellement prévisible...


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Tu es tellement prévisible...  *<hr /></blockquote>

de la part d'un génie _textuel_ et d'un photographe _talentueux_ comme toi, je suis flatté

merci.


----------



## barbarella (8 Novembre 2002)

J'ai pas tout compris, mais j'ai l'impression que ça file le bourdon tout ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

*Dans lallée, deux jeunes femmes se croisèrent. Elles étaient, me sembla-t-il, à peu près du même âge, ordinaires au possible et avec cet air de contentement discret que la maternité donne aux femmes. Chacune poussait une chaise denfant. Elles se croisèrent donc sur le bas de lallée au bord de laquelle jétais assis. Je surpris un échange de rapides coups dil au landau du camp adverse.*

J'ai beaucoup aimé ce passage, il est tellement vrai.


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

de la part d'un génie textuel et d'un photographe talentueux comme toi, je suis flatté

merci.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tellement prévisible, en effet... Deuxieme exemple. jamais deux sans trois, dit le proverbe, j'attends la suite, bien que la connaissant.

Evil poste un texte (et deux autres) qui semblent brancher des gens. Moi le premier. Au bar, qui sert à ca. Faut que tu te pointes avec tes smilleys "yeux au ciel". Si ca te fait chier, tu ne lis pas et tu passes à autre chose, mais venir casser pour le principe...

Allez, alem, fais nous un sujet interressant. Je te jure que si il l'est je serais le premier à le dire.


----------



## Cricri (8 Novembre 2002)

Ah ben parce qu'il y a des trucs à lire maintenant sur les forums de Macge...? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Cricri (8 Novembre 2002)

Oui ! Et maintenant il y a même des modérateurs qui se modérent les uns les autres !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr />* Avant-propos
Quon me foute la paix ! Je voulais juste me rassurer un peu à laulne du zizi des copains.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Dis donc docteur machin, j'ai lu ton truc et je me suis fais un claquage de cerveau ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Plus sérieusement, ce n'est qu'un "bar" ici et je doutes que tes paroles si bonnes soient-elles trouvent l'echo qu'elles méritent. Tu as dû le remarquer, le ton de ce "bar" est plus orienté à la déconne, la décontraction etc. qu'à la prise de tête (cf smileys) ! Alors quand on y voit quelqu'un déverser ses flots de haine, de rancur, de dégout, de regrets et autres états d'âme, ne t'étonnes pas que la mayonnaise ne prend pas.
Personnellement, je trouve que tu t'y prend mal pour faire passer ton message.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Si ca te fait chier, tu ne lis pas et tu passes à autre chose, mais venir casser pour le principe...

Allez, alem, fais nous un sujet interressant. Je te jure que si il l'est je serais le premier à le dire.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Entièrement d'accord  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## Cricri (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Plus sérieusement, ce n'est qu'un "bar" ici et je doutes que tes paroles si bonnes soient-elles trouvent l'echo qu'elles méritent.  [...] ne t'étonnes pas que la mayonnaise ne prend pas.
Personnellement, je trouve que tu t'y prend mal pour faire passer ton message.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Faut voir ! Pour un message écrit à 19 h, et bien on arrive bientôt à la deuxième page... Faut pas que ça vous angoisse un type qui sait écrire ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2002)

Gros scoop: derrière les modérateurs il y a aussi des êtres humains! Dans le cas présent, qui échangent des points de vue pas compatibles. Ici nous sommes au bar, et la fait que les noms apparaissent en vert n'a aucune importance. Modérateur ne signifie pas "ne pas avoir d'idées et passer son temps à traquer le post à zapper". J'avoue que la modération sur le bar n'est pas simple.

Cricri, si tu es celui auquel je pense, et qui avait disparu depuis quelques temps (welcome!) tu dois te souvenir d'un temps où beaucoup de ceux qui sont aujourd'hui verts ou rouges s'exprimaient déjà (et parfois d'une façon virulente!) sur ces forums! Faut-il pour autant changer radicalement et paraitre tapi dans l'ombre, sans intervenir pour donner son point de vue? Si un jour je suis venu sur ces forums, c'est aussi pour ca, parce qu'il s'y passait des choses plus "personnelles".
Il y a déjà eu des engueulades, des foutages de gueules. Et puis, le temps passe et ca se calme. Et nous sommes tous grands (dans la majorité !) alors c'est comme dans le réel, ce réel qui s'appelle aes et qui fait que au delà des lignes sur fond orange il se passe des choses. parce que contrairement à beaucoup d'autres forums, beaucoup ici se connaissent aussi _en vrai_!

Bon, encore un sujet pour doc evil, là!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Dis donc docteur machin, j'ai lu ton truc et je me suis fais un claquage de cerveau ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Plus sérieusement, ce n'est qu'un "bar" ici et je doutes que tes paroles si bonnes soient-elles trouvent l'echo qu'elles méritent. Tu as dû le remarquer, le ton de ce "bar" est plus orienté à la déconne, la décontraction etc. qu'à la prise de tête (cf smileys) ! Alors quand on y voit quelqu'un déverser ses flots de haine, de rancur, de dégout, de regrets et autres états d'âme, ne t'étonnes pas que la mayonnaise ne prend pas.
Personnellement, je trouve que tu t'y prend mal pour faire passer ton message.   *<hr /></blockquote>

A mon avis, evil ne cherche pas a avoir de retour precis sur ce qu'il écrit. Comme je le disais plus haut, si ca te gonfle ou si le cerveau claque  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif il y a des tas d'autres sujets pour déconner sans réfléchir. Moi j'aime bien, et je ne crois pas être le seul. Parce que, merde, ca fait du bien de voir aussi que l'on ne s'adresse pas la parole entre "nerds" et que il peut y avoir, comme ca,  des petites perles qui passent. Ca coute quoi? Quelques Ko d'espace disque sur un serveur... Bordel, il y a eu des posts infiniment plus cons qui ont squatté infiniment plus d'espace, non? c'est vachement bizarre cette réaction. Où est le problème? C'est si difficile de zapper un thread? Ne va pas imaginer bebert que je t'agresse en te citant! C'est juste une question... Et pourquoi ce post n'aurait-il pas sa place au bar, par définition déclaré comme le lieu "où on parle de la vie, de l'univers, et de tout le reste...."(sic)? moi ca me rassure plutot ce genre de posts. Il y a "quelqu'un" derriere. De la chair et du sang, de la pensée et de la reflexion. Cooooool. Ca rend l'écran d'un seul coup plus famillier, plus interressant, plus proche. Plus humain, quoi. j'adore ca! Et si ce n'était pas le cas, aurais-je eu envie de rencontrer ceux qui sont là, a quelques millisecondes de moi? Génial! la vie ici est comme dans la réalité! Des mecs et des nanas que l'on trouve interressants et d'autres qui sont...

...Qui sont.

Putain, ca me rassure!


----------



## Cricri (8 Novembre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Gros scoop: derrière les modérateurs il y a aussi des êtres humains! ... parce que contrairement à beaucoup d'autres forums, beaucoup ici se connaissent aussi en vrai! *



Salut Amok,

C'est bien moi Cricri  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

J'ai beaucoup apprécié ta reaction au post d'Alem, qui par ailleurs reste mon ami  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Donc " welcome" à DocEvil !!!


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cricri:</font><hr />* 
J'ai beaucoup apprécié ta reaction au post d'Alem, qui par ailleurs reste mon ami   *<hr /></blockquote>

Inutile de préciser, cricri! Nous ne faisons pas la revue des troupes!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Ravi de te revoir!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Onra (8 Novembre 2002)

Je dis ça comme ça mais il fait des fautes de grammaire Doc...


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 
A mon avis, evil ne cherche pas a avoir de retour precis sur ce qu'il écrit. *<hr /></blockquote>

Ah bon ? Il vient comme ça "salut les gars, je suis un pauvre type entouré de connards, bonjour chez vous !". Je pense que c'est pathologique (plus pataud que logique d'ailleurs arrffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif) !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 
Parce que, merde, ca fait du bien de voir aussi que l'on ne s'adresse pas la parole entre "nerds" et que il peut y avoir, comme ca,  des petites perles qui passent.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Des perles ? Des histoires racontées par Roger "La France a peur" Gikel oui ! Ça me donne envie de pleurer moi ! Oui nous vivons dans un monde de merde, j'ai pas besoin de lui pour m'en rendre compte. (tiens ça me rappelle un sketch de Coluche : "Un chien a mordu une vieille dame, [] quand un avion s'écrase dans le monde c'est sur les pompes à Roger Gikel, etc.")

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 
Et pourquoi ce post n'aurait-il pas sa place au bar, par définition déclaré comme le lieu "où on parle de la vie, de l'univers, et de tout le reste...."(sic)? moi ca me rassure plutot ce genre de posts. Il y a "quelqu'un" derriere.
*<hr /></blockquote>

1/ J'ai pas dis que son post n'a pas sa place au bar. Il me dérange et je réagis c'est tout.
2/ Moi ça me rassure pas sur son état mental. Comme il doit souffrir le pauvre !
3/ Il y a quelqu'un derrière chaque post, même inutile ! Où alors je ne suis pas "quelqu'un".

Voilou, cordialement.


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2002)

Cool! J'aime beaucoup! l'aspect "Giquel" me plait assez! Bien, alors ca va pouvoir développer, là!


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2002)

Le bar MacGé, c'est bien un bar : comme au café du commerce, on peut y entendre de tout : des mots qu'on trouve cons, des mots qu'on trouve bons, des mots qu'on ne comprend pas, des mots qu'on n'a pas besoin de comprendre, du court, du long, du simpliste et du complexé, du simplet et du complexe, du gras et du maigre, j'en passe et des meilleurs.

On s'y envoie des fleurs, et des torgnoles, avec moins d'effets secondaires que dans un vrai bar  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif , mais avec autant de passion.

C'est du vent, c'est vivant.

Et comme disait Pierre Perret : grâce au bar MacGé, tout, tout, vous serez tout sur l'internaute.


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

1/ J'ai pas dis que son post n'a pas sa place au bar. Il me dérange et je réagis c'est tout.
2/ Moi ça me rassure pas sur son état mental. Comme il doit souffrir le pauvre !
3/ Il y a quelqu'un derrière chaque post, même inutile ! Où alors je ne suis pas "quelqu'un".

Voilou, cordialement.   *<hr /></blockquote>

-Dérange? precise?
-Et toi tu ne souffres pas? Ca m'interresse, ca... Tu as trouvé la clé du bonheur?  je suis activement preneur! Bon, vas y! c'est quoi?
- Tu es quelqu'un, c'est pour ca que je te réponds.Pas mon genre de crier dans le vide.Ou alors juste pour un orgasme solitaire, et j'ai passé l'age. D'ailleurs, je ne crie pas pendant l'orgasme. je donne des indications. Histoire de jalonner les gestes de l'autre. Ca aide.

Donc?


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2002)

Cordialement, bien sur!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2002)

Et puis  nous sommes ravis, nous, pauvres crétins ayant appréciés ce post, d'apprendre qu'en fait c'est une énorme connerie juste bonne à faire réflechir la "france d'en bas". On va donc cesser de mater "combien ca coute" et autre "capital" biscotte on ne comprend rien. Le journal de TF1, avec la belle Chazal (auteur d'un magnifique bouquin sur balladur -sans majuscule-) on ne l'avait pas vue passer.

la parabole est dirigée à des azimuts differents. On s'occupe de nous, de notre interieur, de notre exterieur. On poste connement. On tire mollement. On réagit stupidement. C'est bien: on est joyeux, ignorant le "grand tout" qui fait que la route est tracée vers un trou sans fond.

Bah moi j'aime bien, bebert. J'observe de mon bord de rien ce qui me passe sous le menton. Et je me réjouis de voir que d'autres ont en tete des trucs qui me ressemblent. Des trucs qui se détachent de mes traites mens(tru)elles, et qui font que le vide n'est pas si vide que ca. Question d'hormones, surement. Ou état d'esprit, je sais pas. Faut voir. Mais j'ai surement tort.

une confidence: J'aime ca!


----------



## iSimon (8 Novembre 2002)

Je ne pourrais que conseiller à notre cher ami DocEvil, de s'ouvrir un compte Free et de commencer un site perso...
Son but à l'air (et dites-le moi si je me trompe) d'avoir un public pour exprimer ses coups de geules, sa pensée...etc...
Et bien justement, un site perso c'est fait pour ça... Exprimer son avis à plusieurs millons de personnes... Bien sur c'est peut-être moins "chaleureux" qu'un forum... mais si tu écris tes (longs) post sous forme de news et que tu y ajoute un système de réponse/discussion... 
Tu (je parle de DocEvil /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ) peux faire ce qui s'appelle un Weblog (ou "joueb" en français...

Je veux surtout pas avoir l'air de te virer du forum, mais bon, tu as l'air d'avoir des choses à dire et tu le fait plutôt bien alors...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## minime (8 Novembre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, je ne crie pas pendant l'orgasme. je donne des indications. Histoire de jalonner les gestes de l'autre. Ca aide.



Tu vas l'envoyer au 7e ciel, attention au décollage, comme ça, ouais... GO!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * la belle Chazal*



Là je m'insurge je trouve qu'elle a le cou qui plisse  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Bon c'est calme ce soir ...vais me lire un p'tit Kerouac môa  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr />* 

Tu vas l'envoyer au 7e ciel, attention au décollage, comme ça, ouais... GO!



*<hr /></blockquote>

Non! Plutot "thunderbirds" avec les palmiers qui se déplacent pour liberer la piste!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Là je m'insurge je trouve qu'elle a le cou qui plisse  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Bon c'est calme ce soir ...vais me lire un p'tit Kerouac môa  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

big sur, histoire de s'isoler?!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2002)

Euh ! Merci DocEvil !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
J'ai l'air malin avec mon thread sur le NKK maintenant ... ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : belle écriture Doc !


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Euh ! Merci DocEvil !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
J'ai l'air malin avec mon thread sur le NKK maintenant ... ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Pour te faire pardonner, tu devrais lui envoyer un kit prestige gratuit !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ApplePie (8 Novembre 2002)

_juste deux choses :_

1- alèm a parfaitement le droit d'exprimer son opinion, surtout à sa manière _(pas si prévisible !!)_, cad concis, subtil et drôle, /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
2- je ne suis pas choqué par la présence d'un sujet comme celui là içi. deux solutions : c'est nul, tu zappes ; c'est bien comme celui là et tu poursuis.

*elle est simple la vie quand on la complique pas !!* /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Inutile de préciser, cricri! Nous ne faisons pas la revue des troupes!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Non... Mais une partie de dominos, c'est sympa !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iSimon:</font><hr />* Je ne pourrais que conseiller à notre cher ami DocEvil, de s'ouvrir un compte Free et de commencer un site perso...


Je veux surtout pas avoir l'air de te virer du forum, mais bon, tu as l'air d'avoir des choses à dire et tu le fait plutôt bien alors...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Qu'il continue à le faire ici !! Ca nous changera un peu...

Pourquoi ne parler que de la forme et pas du contenu de son post ? Vous faites des complexes ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Dis donc docteur machin, j'ai lu ton truc et je me suis fais un claquage de cerveau ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Plus sérieusement, ce n'est qu'un "bar" ici et je doutes que tes paroles si bonnes soient-elles trouvent l'echo qu'elles méritent. Tu as dû le remarquer, le ton de ce "bar" est plus orienté à la déconne, la décontraction etc. qu'à la prise de tête (cf smileys) ! Alors quand on y voit quelqu'un déverser ses flots de haine, de rancur, de dégout, de regrets et autres états d'âme, ne t'étonnes pas que la mayonnaise ne prend pas.
Personnellement, je trouve que tu t'y prend mal pour faire passer ton message.   *<hr /></blockquote>

On a vu pire... Des maisons sur des talus de terre par exemple !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 



_Pour le claquage, c'est normal, tu t'étais pas échauffé..._ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 
Pourquoi ne parler que de la forme et pas du contenu de son post ?*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui c'est vrai mais je n'arrive pas à mettre correctement par écrit ce que je pense, désolé.

c'est certain, il sait causer le Doc Evil mais on ne sait pas qui  se cache derrière : M. Gentiltoutmou ou M. Grandméchant ?

Quand je dis que son post me dérange, je ne veux pas dire qu'il n'a pas sa place dans ce forum, c'est le contenu qui me dérange c'est tout. Alors j'entend dire "si ça te dérange zappe". Non pourquoi zapper ?

J'aimerai que ceux qui ont aimé le contenu de ce post, me disent ce qui en ressort vraiment. Est-ce un appel au secours ? Un truc balancé comme ça par hasard ? Un mépris profond de la condition humaine ? Que sais-je encore ?


----------



## Onra (8 Novembre 2002)

Bah moi j'ai juste dit que y'avait des fautes mais je crois que j'ai vexé le doc... oups  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif 
Stay cool and stay (i)tune... wouarf !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

On a vu pire... Des maisons sur des talus de terre par exemple !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Pour le claquage, c'est normal, tu t'étais pas échauffé... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Pourtant elle a changé depuis quelque temps. Ça va beaucoup mieux maintenant : voir
Et le gazon pousse !

La dernière fois que j'ai eu un claquage, c'est après avoir vu l'éclipse du soleil en 1999 ! Après un court moment d'euphorie j'ai réalisé qu'on était rien au milieu de nulle part.

Bon, si on revenait au débat ?


----------



## rillettes (8 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo DocEvil, tu ecris tous haut ce que je pense tout bas !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif    *




 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

C'est moi qui a écrit ça ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
c'est certain, il sait causer le Doc Evil mais on ne sait pas qui  se cache derrière : M. Gentiltoutmou ou M. Grandméchant ?*<hr /></blockquote>
Quelle importance  ??? Sommes-nous catalogués de la sorte...? Son sujet me laisserai penser qu'il est ouvert sur le monde et le genre humain, observateur étonné mais réaliste quant à son propre rôle ! Qu'il soit gentil ou méchant n'y change rien... il a un cerveau et il s'en sert. 



			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Est-ce un appel au secours ? Un truc balancé comme ça par hasard ? Un mépris profond de la condition humaine ? *


Je ne sais pas où tu as cru voir tout cela... Les appels au secours se font en d'autres lieux... et je ne crois pas au hasard d'un post ! 
Peut-être juste l'envie de partager, l'espace d'un instant, un bout de réflexion... C'est rare !  et ça me touche... ( au m^me titre que certains mots (ou maux) de  the BIG...)

_en tout cas merci DocEvil ... pour la prose... et je file dans mes réflexions !!!_


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

D'ailleurs, je ne crie pas pendant l'orgasme. je donne des indications. Histoire de jalonner les gestes de l'autre. Ca aide.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Monsieur est connaisseur. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* 
Son sujet me laisserai penser qu'il est ouvert sur le monde et le genre humain, observateur étonné mais réaliste quant à son propre rôle ! *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouvert sur le monde ? Il chie sur les posteurs de MacG, les beaufs, les jeunes mères, etc. Autant dire qu'il n'aime pas grand monde sur terre ! 
Où alors j'ai rien compris.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* 
Qu'il soit gentil ou méchant n'y change rien... il a un cerveau et il s'en sert.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Je voulais dire que j'aimerais en savoir plus sur lui ! J'aimerai le rencontrer "en vrai" quoi !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* 
Je ne sais pas où tu as cru voir tout cela... Les appels au secours se font en d'autres lieux... et je ne crois pas au hasard d'un post ! 
Peut-être juste l'envie de partager, l'espace d'un instant, un bout de réflexion...*<hr /></blockquote>

Je n'affirme rien, je me pose des questions !
Les reflexion de ce genre j'en ai aussi mais je ne les étale pas sur la toile parce que tout simplement je n'en suis pas capable. Si il le fait tant mieux pour lui.


----------



## nato kino (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />*Ouvert sur le monde ? Il chie sur les posteurs de MacG, les beaufs, les jeunes mères, etc. Autant dire qu'il n'aime pas grand monde sur terre !  
*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben c'est pas ce que j'ai compris en lisant son thread... Il ne se place au desssus de personne, bien au contraire...    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## rillettes (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Je voulais dire que j'aimerais en savoir plus sur lui ! J'aimerai le rencontrer "en vrai" quoi !  *<hr /></blockquote>

Mouahahahaha !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Bebert est tombé en amour !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (8 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Ouvert sur le monde ? Il chie sur les posteurs de MacG, les beaufs, les jeunes mères, etc. Autant dire qu'il n'aime pas grand monde sur terre !  *



Ben c'est pas comme ça qu'on doit faire ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
Youps !!!... mauvais esprit que je fais là... bad girl ! 
Sans aller jusqu'à détester la terre entière... je fais des sélections aussi hihihihi !

Et je pense que c'était pas le sens de ses propos...parce qu'il n'oublie jamais de se mettre dans le lot commun !!


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* 
Et je pense que c'était pas le sens de ses propos...parce qu'il n'oublie jamais de se mettre dans le lot commun !!   *<hr /></blockquote>

Parce qu'il se chie dessus lui aussi ! Ça me rassure !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Il parle d'une thérapie, il fait de l'autoflagelation ? Arrrff !

Ou qui aime bien chatie bien ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Bon, j'prend un aspirine et je vais manger. Bon apetit à ceux qui ne font pas le ramadan !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Ben c'est pas ce que j'ai compris en lisant son thread... Il ne se place au desssus de personne, bien au contraire...    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Dis moi ce que tu as compris !


----------



## STL (8 Novembre 2002)

YYYYarrgghhhh !!!
bon on va dire que c'est vendredi...que t'as pas envie de faire des efforts...et moi pas envie de m'énerver ...
Je suis plutot douce et gentille alors je ne vais pas faillir à ça ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
hihihihihi


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Mouahahahaha !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Bebert est tombé en amour !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben quoi, t'aimerais pas le rencontrer ce gars là ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
En fait j'aimerai bien rencontrer Germaine sa voisine !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* YYYYarrgghhhh !!!
bon on va dire que c'est vendredi...que t'as pas envie de faire des efforts...et moi pas envie de m'énerver ...
Je suis plutot douce et gentille alors je ne vais pas faillir à ça ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
hihihihihi   *<hr /></blockquote>

T'as raison, je jette l'éponge. Mais tu peux t'énerver sur moi car je crois bien que je l'ai mérité !


----------



## STL (8 Novembre 2002)

non non ! c'est pas la peine /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
ça va .. je suis pas énervée là  ...hihihi

Et puis je n'aime pas vraiment les victimes non plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
En fait j'aimerai bien rencontrer Germaine sa voisine !  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ahhhh Ahhhhh... Monsieur est gérontophile?!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Ahhhh Ahhhhh... Monsieur est gérontophile?!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Et toi ???


----------



## STL (8 Novembre 2002)

aime ses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ??
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Ahhhh Ahhhhh... Monsieur est gérontophile?!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est peut-être de son âge... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Dis moi ce que tu as compris !   *<hr /></blockquote>

Il suffit de lire...



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que ce qui vaut pour les uns vaut pour moi et que, nétant pas meilleur que le reste des hommes, leurs défauts sont aussi les miens. Je vois, partout, des marques de la même mesquinerie quotidienne, mais bien loin de men offenser ou den rire, je sens quelle me lie confusément au reste des humains.



_T'es en arrêt-maladie après ton claquage ?_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (8 Novembre 2002)

Ce qui veut dire que ton claquage vaut aussi pour les autres, par exemple... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

C'est peut-être de son âge... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Mais non, vous avez rien compris !
C'est pour ensuite présenter Germaine à Rico !
Et si ça ne prend pas, y'a le plan B : theBig.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 
Posté à l'origine par DocEvil: Je crois que ce qui vaut pour les uns vaut pour moi et que, nétant pas meilleur que le reste des hommes, leurs défauts sont aussi les miens. Je vois, partout, des marques de la même mesquinerie quotidienne, mais bien loin de men offenser ou den rire, je sens quelle me lie confusément au reste des humains. 
T'es en arrêt-maladie après ton claquage ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ça c'est la phrase pour passer la pomade !
Faut ce méfier des beaux parleurs ! Des préjugés moi ? Non !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (8 Novembre 2002)

Il va falloir revoir nos prévisions... Le claquage de bebert semble avoir isolé les derniers neuronnes encore actifs hier soir !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

mahnamahna mahnamahna mahnamahna mahnamahna mahnamahna mahnamahna mahnamahna mahnamahna mahnamahna mahnamahna


----------



## STL (8 Novembre 2002)

Mouarrrffff !!
Il est trop fort ce mahnamahna /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (9 Novembre 2002)

Bon j'avoue j'arrive un peu en retard dans ce post (mais j'ai tout lu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ). Encore une fois c'est une belle réflexion que nous livre le Doc... et apparement elle vous a touchés (beber est très atteint; il lui faut un peu de convalescence et tout rentrera dans l'ordre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif )
J'ose pas imaginer le Doc derrière son écran, ou plutôt si je l'imagine en train de sourire, heureux de constater que ses bonnes paroles recoivent un écho-qu'il soit positif ou non il est là et bien là /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Va falloir que je fasse des grands posts philosophiques, en toute modestie, pour suivre le mouvement-ce n'est pas histoire de suivre et de faire comme les masses mais histoire de poursuivre cet appel à la réflexion /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Un petit truc qui me dérange: cette manie qu'on beaucoup de gens à s'abaiser à être hyper modeste-histoire d'éviter les:"Arrête de te croire supérieur" en tous genres-pour faire avaler aux autres leurs visions et leurs jugements. Je ne vise pas le Doc en particulier puisqu'il ouvre sur la fin mais cette façon de procéder que je trouve un peu hypocrite...
Voilà, voilà /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

_Appelez le 911 pour bebert il ne sens pas bien tout à coup! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif _


----------



## kamkil (9 Novembre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *..., en toute modestie, ...*


Je me contredit là, non? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (10 Novembre 2002)

J'ai du talent pour tuer les beaux posts ou c'est autre chose /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (10 Novembre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (10 Novembre 2002)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *...fou de joie davoir enfin posté un six millième message au contenu monosyllabique, ...*


Alors rillettes on est content de son 767 post? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Au moins t'a répondu... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Blob (10 Novembre 2002)

C'est plus un bar ici, c un couvent ou des bonne soeurs s'échangent leur journal intime... Un peu comme Loana ou autre stars qui nous écrivent de joli bouquins.... 

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## kamkil (10 Novembre 2002)

J'ai lu!
Bon c'est pas la référence en la matière c'est sûr mais ça m'a fait me réflexioner sur mon moi-même myself si vous voyez ce que j'veux dire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (nan, nan je ne développerai pas! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif )
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## rillettes (10 Novembre 2002)

Et tout ça sans même un petit claquage neuronnal ?!


----------



## kamkil (11 Novembre 2002)

Bah, pour un petit neurone de rien du tout en plus ou en moins... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chez moi ça a pas autant d'importance que chez certains


----------



## Tyler (11 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour.

Je viens de lire ce post "brulot" de 3 pages. (la première correctement,les deux autres,furtivement,je l'avoue).

Je vais donc émettre deux réactions,dans un premier temps,un avis : sur le texte de Docteur Evil (je suis fan d'Austin Power,alors ça fait plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),l'autre sur l'évolution de ce post.


Je trouve le texte de docteur Evil bien sympathique.L'évocation de l'enfant "objet" est bien mis en avant,et très personnifiée mais finalement si banale.La matérialisation de la penser et des êtres vivants existe...L'interprétation de nous même par les autres à travers les biens (qu'ils soient humains ou matériels) n'a jamais été aussi forte qu'aujourd'hui,et le monde moderne est basé uniquement sur la compétition... "Qui est le meilleur" ? Voilà la question que réside au fond de chacun de nous même si l'on est contre tout ce système.On finit toujours par se faire bouffer ou alors,c'est à nous de manger.A celà s'ajoute la jalousie,constante dans l'atmosphère du monde extérieur,ainsi que l'individualité.L'envie de briller,l'envie d'être acclamé et d'avoir son quart d'heure de célébrité aussi,ça y fait...A voir sur un peu tout ça : Fight Club (pour la matérialisation du monde face à l'anarchie), American Psycho (à avoir et surtout à lire,pour la jalousie,et la compétition dans un monde ou tout le monde se ressemble),requiem for a dream (pour le monde malade et détruit par l'esprit moderne et ses éléments phares : la télé,la minceur,devenir meilleur) et à lire aussi KANT "Qu'est-ce que les lumières" (pour la matérialisation de la pensée : ou comment l'homme moderne est devenu un mouton qui paye pour que l'on pense à sa place).

En tout les cas,ce petit moment litteraire c'etait bien,et les réactions (celles sur le texte,il y en a si peu) sont amusantes : tout le monde dit : Bravo ! .
Il est evident qu'un texte écrit comme celui si face au ramassi de conneries et de deconnades (allez,je vous taquine) qu'on peu souvent trouver sur le bar,ça fait drole et ça parait très divin : Doc, tu as jeter un cube de métal en fusion dans une marre de glace (la glace,c'est Alèm,lui si habitué à lire le forum,que tout lui parait être du déjà vu...Le pauvre.Bonjour à toi d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) . Et c'est bien,ce cube fond,se gèle,peu à peu face à des réactions intra-sectaire (quoi , macGé n'est pas une secte ?) des habitués,qui se règlent les comptent en direct live,pour montrer qui est le plus fort....
Et c'est partie : moi je suis fan de : gnagnagnagn, toi t'es super fort,venant de toi j'aime bien, et toi t'es nul...et gnagnagna...

Amok a plus ou moins raison de dire que la réaction de Alèm était prévisible...Mais elle est plus décevante que prévisible...Un texte aussi sympathique soit-il,aurait pu faire reagir ce ferut de lecture qu'est Alèm...M'enfin...Il préfère les smileys et c'est aussi son droit (même si il est plus ou moins accepté...)
Mais surtout ce qui était prévisible,c'etait la suite du post tout entier (et la réac de Amok est dedans,hélas).
Il est évident que dès que quelqu'un qui arrive de nul part,se met à écrire des choses cool et appliquées,il faut que les vétérans,ceux qui ont déjà tout vu et tout lu,arrivent pour "juger" en une phrase et un smiley,qu c'est du déjà vu...Ou alors,autre chose...Et derrière,c'est partie, les autres vétérants viennent pour calmer celui qui se prend pour un boeuf...Et là commence un vaste foutoir macgénérationéen.Comme d'hab.
J'aime utilisé les "si" dans une telle situation :

Si Amok n'avait pas relevé la reaction (si on peut appeller ça comme ça...Après tout,il a juste dit qu'il faisait froid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) est-ce que ce post aurait pris cette tournure ? Peut-être pas.
Il est triste de voir qu'arriver à la troisième page,c'est le "conflit" qui nous prend le cerveau,et plus du tout le jolie texte du départ.

Alors que le texte aurait du plus ou moins nous montrer quelque chose,alors qu'il aurait du déclancher,une discussion culturelle et intellectuelle, on par dans les réglements de compte rase-bitumes de macgé...

Décidement,ça fait longtemps que je n'étais plus venu....Ca n'a pas changé.

@ +

Tyler.


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2002)

en passant, 

vous êtes vous souciés de ce que je pensais du texte 

non? 

vous avez tous eu votre à-priori

désolé  

pour vous

je suis une raclure mais il y a quelques limites intellectuelles que certaisn dépassent allégrement (le mur du çon ?)


----------



## hl (12 Novembre 2002)

Désolé du retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr />* 
...
Quil sagisse dun gros beauf jetant des yeux denvie sur la voiture customisée de son voisin, dun respectable utilisateur de Macintosh gonflé dorgueil à la seule évocation de sa machine et la comparant non sans quelque imbécile fierté à celle des autres, dun dialogue de sourds autour dune bibliothèque iTunes idéale (puisque la merde, cest le goût de lautre), de celui-ci, qui a grande gloire davoir déniché la même pièce que tout le monde à moitié prix, ou de celui-là, fou de joie davoir enfin posté un six millième message au contenu monosyllabique, tous sont mes frères et je les aime ainsi.
...
Or, ce contentement dordinaire si discret qui est le mien, est aussi celui des autres. Cest celui des cours de maternelle, où lon se montrait furtivement le zizi, espérant rassurer son ego à laulne dune comparaison fugitive. Cest cet air de béatitude quont les vieilles personnes qui ont trouvé plus malade quelles. Cest cette certitude absolue davoir une progéniture de qualité supérieure, une incomparable bête à concours auprès de laquelle les enfants des autres ne sont que les enfants des autres.

Lesprit de compétition si fortement ancré dans les comportements humains est une aubaine pour notre société de consommation. La publicité na jamais hésité à faire appel à ce quil y a en nous de plus mesquin, de plus envieux, pour vanter les mérites du produit « qui va achever le voisin » ou de celui, Mesdames, qui fera de vous « la parfaite ménagère que votre mari naura plus honte de sortir en ville ». Mais le monde est plein de parfaites ménagères, et je nai pas envie dachever mon voisin.

Quon me foute la paix ! Je voulais juste me rassurer un peu à laulne du zizi des copains.   *<hr /></blockquote>

L'esprit de compétition suppose dans l'espèce humaine actuelle un esprit guerrier dépassant le cadre strict et enfoui de notre cerveau reptilien pour déborder sur celui de la conscience consciente (si je puis me permettre cette tautologie dans un but de clarification). Les mécanismes de régulation naturelle, comme chez tout animal, ont de tout temps limité cet esprit guerrier à quelques meneurs (rois, chefs de guerre...) pour éviter l'anarchie destructrice qui résulteraient d'une volonté guerrière universelle.
La capacité intellectuelle de raisonnement développée par l'être humain l'a amené a développer d'autres alternatives à l'ordre guerrier primal, dont certaines peuvent lui être antagonistes, comme la démocratie, idée très récente sur l'échelle de l'évolution. Cet antagonisme "belle &amp; noble (selon notre éducation occidentale) idée" - "esprit guerrier primal" est sans doute loin d'avoir été pleinement résolu et assimilé par l'espèce humaine.
Il se pourrait donc qu'au lieu de l'esprit de compétition regretté (me semble-t-il) par DocEvil, il s'agisse en fait d'un malaise de notre société dû à la nécessité "reptilienne" de se distinguer au sein d'une société trop uniformisante. Pour affirmer mon individualité (notion que l'intelligence de l'être humain lui a permi de développer pour se transformer en être "supérieur" - c.-à-d. l'être humain est supérieur car il a la capacité intellectuelle de se définir et sentir comme supérieur, et ceci est devenu notre "marque de fabrique") comme me l'offre (me l'impose ?) mon statut d'être humain donc supérieur, je dois me différencier de mon prochain, ce qui signifie, le masochisme n'étant pas une chose de la Nature, que je dois me trouver des points d'avantages. Ma vie n'est donc acceptable, en tant que citoyen moyen, que si je peux, seul ou au sein d'un réseau -famille, amis, sectes, nerds...- définir des points de supériorité sur mon prochain (à charge à ce dernier de faire la même chose vis à vis de moi sur d'autres caractères). L'esprit de compétition présuppose une volonté consciente, alors que là, dans l'histoire racontée par DocEvil, j'aurai tendance à y voir un besoin inconscient.

Donc, DocEvil, si je mesure mon zizi à l'aune du tien, il n'est peut-être pas plus long, mais sans doute plus gros, ou plus dur, ou plus rose, ou moins noir, ou plus noir... ce qui ne manquera pas de nous satisfaire tous les deux, nous qui appartenons à la moyenne des gens moyens, mais qui néanmoins avons un petit plus quand même quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (eh, les autres, ça va, vous n'avez pas décroché ; ne pleurez pas, un jour aussi vous pourrez y arriver)


----------



## hl (12 Novembre 2002)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> * ... ou de celui-là, fou de joie davoir enfin posté un six millième message au contenu monosyllabique, ... *



Bon c'est sûr que des posts comme ça, on n'a pas le temps d'en pondre des millers. Individuellement j'entends, parce que par contre si chacun y met du sien...


----------



## nato kino (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* en passant, 

vous êtes vous souciés de ce que je pensais du texte 

non? 

vous avez tous eu votre à-priori

désolé  

pour vous

je suis une raclure mais il y a quelques limites intellectuelles que certaisn dépassent allégrement (le mur du çon ?) 
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est quoi encore ? Une blague carambar ?
On doit deviner ce que tu en penses ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais non... C'est vrai, on est trop con pour ça !


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2002)

encore des à-priori

bon, ce qui me rassure, c'est que je venais juste de discuter avec DocDevil de son post lorsque j'ai posté et que dans la discussion il y avait beaucoup de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  : ce qui se fait rare chez vous en ce moment je fais bien de m'abstenir de venir plus souvent 

devriez discuter avec lui, c'est un garçon charmant


----------



## STL (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* encore des à-priori

...il y avait beaucoup de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  : ce qui se fait rare chez vous en ce moment je fais bien de m'abstenir de venir plus souvent 

devriez discuter avec lui, c'est un garçon charmant    *<hr /></blockquote>

Rassures-toi alem, nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beaucoup aussi...


----------



## STL (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />*
Mais non... C'est vrai, on est trop con pour ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Viiiii !! mais quest-ce qu'on adore ça !!! hé hé hé


----------



## rillettes (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* encore des à-priori
*<hr /></blockquote>
Te connaissant, on peut plus vraiment appeler ça des à-priori...


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2002)

Vu la brièveté et le caractère légèrement tranchant de vos répliques, je crois que je vais devoir mettre plus de smileys pour vous permettre de communiquer avec plus de justesse


----------



## rillettes (12 Novembre 2002)

...


----------



## rillettes (12 Novembre 2002)

'tention... La concierge est dans l'escalier...


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Je ne supporte pas ce smiley. Peut-être parce que mon père m'a appris, malgré quelques transgressions enfantines, de ne jamais lever les yeux au ciel


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * 'tention... La concierge est dans l'escalier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, oh, selon la girb, je ne suis plus concierge. J'ai eu une promo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non mais


----------



## STL (12 Novembre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * 'tention... La concierge est dans l'escalier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y'a un ascenceur ??!!


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2002)

de ce genre : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??


----------



## rillettes (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Je ne supporte pas ce smiley. Peut-être parce que mon père m'a appris, malgré quelques transgressions enfantines, de ne jamais lever les yeux au ciel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

et bien, supprimons le !!


----------



## rillettes (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

et bien, supprimons le !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Un sac plastique, trois briquettes et zou... dans la Somme !!


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2002)

Mais dites-moi, votre phrase aurait-elle plusieurs sens subtilement amenés, mon cher


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2002)

Merde, ils sont tous en invisible en train de mater ce sujet. Ça va couper, chérie


----------



## rillettes (12 Novembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * Mais dites-moi, votre phrase aurait-elle plusieurs sens subtilement amenés, mon cher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je m'en voudrais... Je ne manie pas aussi bien que vous la rhétorique, très chère (nouvelle promue) colonelle des balais et  fichus à moustaches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_T'as une nouvelle paire de charantaises en croco pour faire la revue ?!_


----------



## Amok (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Je ne supporte pas ce smiley. Peut-être parce que mon père m'a appris, malgré quelques transgressions enfantines, de ne jamais lever les yeux au ciel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Tiens! Nous sommes deux alors... Si je me souviens bien, tout vient de là, non? Il me semble que c'est un smilley ... hummm.... légèrement suffisant par rapport a ce qui a été posté avant. Dans ce cas là, étant d'une intelligence moyenne, inutile de demander au posteur qui l'utilise ce qu'il pense du texte, non? (Ce n'est pas une agression, mais vraiment une question).

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* encore des à-priori

bon, ce qui me rassure, c'est que je venais juste de discuter avec DocDevil de son post lorsque j'ai posté et que dans la discussion il y avait beaucoup de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  : ce qui se fait rare chez vous en ce moment je fais bien de m'abstenir de venir plus souvent 

devriez discuter avec lui, c'est un garçon charmant    *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben voyons... Tu discutes en PM avec des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et en public tu réagis au post avec des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Terriblement logique tout ca. Nous autres, pauvres cons (je ne reprends pas les mots que tu as employés dans ton mail à mon attention: ils sont indignes de toi. Tu m'avais habitué à mieux, ou je t'imaginais un poil plus évolué que ca. Disons que tu étais très ennervé, comme avec STL l'autre jour. Il faut quand même savoir se controler un peu plus que ca. Ou alors on ne joue pas au martyr après) nous comprenons tout de travers.

Alors je reprends. Il faut lire:






 =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et vice versa)





 =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est bien ca? Dites moi si je me trompe...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































  &lt;---- Ca c'est pour être sur d'être bien compris.


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2002)

quel terrible orateur tu fais tu aurais du faire homme politique cela aurait masqué tes carences 

les beaux discours sont intéressants surtout quand il s'agit de se grandir par rapport à autrui (je ne te connais pas autrement) ou de marquer son territoire, n'est-ce pas?

aurais-tu quelque chose à te prouver à tenter d'en revendre avec ta "prose" ? Je te rappelle quand même que le racolage passif va bientôt être autant puni que le racolage passif, fais attention à ta barbe naissante et à la pompe de tes phrases 

quand à DocDevil, il te considère tel un prince, c'est son seul côté désolant. (là aussi c'est un clin d'oeil)

je te laisse *ta* gloire.

n'oublie pas d'être et travaille ta photographie.


PS : tu es d'autant plus "homme politique" dans l'âme que tu as attendu un prétexte (une réaction ambigüe et qui se voulait ainsi) pour me "rentrer dans le lard" en toute mauvaise foi. Juste pour te dédouaner et m'accuser de tous les maux. Que de stratagèmes
ça doit te pré-occuper pour pratiquer de telle manière


----------



## casimir (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Un sac plastique, trois briquettes et zou... dans la Somme !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est trop loin de chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je pourai pas venir


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr />* 

c'est trop loin de chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je pourai pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

bienvenue à toi !


----------



## casimir (12 Novembre 2002)

toi aussi


----------



## kamkil (12 Novembre 2002)

Mackie tes fautes t'ont démasqué!!


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2002)

ta quoi contre mon casimir domestique ?


----------



## casimir (12 Novembre 2002)

je suis le monstre gentil


----------



## kamkil (12 Novembre 2002)

Oxymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bon on reprend un peu de sérieux?


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2002)

non j'ai pas envie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

...un peu désolant de voir quelques "prises de tête" dans le thread de DocEvil, alors que ce dernier n'appelle qu'à la prise de conscience et à la réflexion !
Personnellement, et j'ose le dire "tout haut", j'apprécie le fonds, la forme et le style de Doc qui, au-delà des mots et des phrases superbement concoctées, ajoute ce je ne sais quoi d'ambiance qui font la différence entre un texte plat et aride, et un texte richement coloré et teinté d'humanisme....
Ce genre de post est précieux pour notre "Bar", il y apporte un équilibre entre nos élucubrations gaudriolesques et une réflexion plus sérieuse et intimiste !
J'aime ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée à toutes et tous....!!!
thebig


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2002)

thebig : le coin du bon sens (comme quoi le bon sens n'est pas incompatible avec l'humour, la déconnade, Woodstock et j'en passe).

Un bar, un vrai avec de vrais morceaux dedans.


----------



## bebert (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />*
Appelez le 911 pour bebert il ne sens pas bien tout à coup*<hr /></blockquote>

Je vais très bien merci !
J'ai été interpellé vendredi soir dernier par le Doc en personne sur iChat. Il a trouvé injuste mes propos. Je me suis excusé et je suis rassuré sur son état. Encore une fois désolé d'avoir été à côté de la plaque sur ce post là.
tiens, un nouveau smiley :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Zen !


----------



## STL (12 Novembre 2002)

Ah bah valà !!! 
tu voulais pas me croire que t'étais à côté de la plaque... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






l'a fallu que tu te fasses remonter les bretelles !!!! hihihihihi

Ramoner la tronche sur ichat ça semble porter ses fruits ??? ... hummm...vé tet faire ça alors...

PS codé pour Amok : 















































... ok ???


----------



## bebert (12 Novembre 2002)




----------



## rillettes (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Je vais très bien merci !
*<hr /></blockquote>

Mes condoléances pour tes neuronnes retrouvés bebert !!


----------



## Amok (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* quel terrible orateur tu fais tu aurais du faire homme politique cela aurait masqué tes carences 

les beaux discours sont intéressants surtout quand il s'agit de se grandir par rapport à autrui (je ne te connais pas autrement) ou de marquer son territoire, n'est-ce pas?

aurais-tu quelque chose à te prouver à tenter d'en revendre avec ta "prose" ? Je te rappelle quand même que le racolage passif va bientôt être autant puni que le racolage passif, fais attention à ta barbe naissante et à la pompe de tes phrases 

quand à DocDevil, il te considère tel un prince, c'est son seul côté désolant. (là aussi c'est un clin d'oeil)

je te laisse ta gloire.

n'oublie pas d'être et travaille ta photographie.


PS : tu es d'autant plus "homme politique" dans l'âme que tu as attendu un prétexte (une réaction ambigüe et qui se voulait ainsi) pour me "rentrer dans le lard" en toute mauvaise foi. Juste pour te dédouaner et m'accuser de tous les maux. Que de stratagèmes
ça doit te pré-occuper pour pratiquer de telle manière *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon, on va stopper là, car encore une fois ce n'est ni l'endroit ni le support. Ma photographie se porte bien, merci. On aura peut-être l'occase d'en discuter et de comparer nos travaux avec critiques constructives un de ces jours. Pour le reste, on verra.
Je ne t'accuse de rien, quand tu deconnes, je le dis. Quand ce n'est pas le cas je le dis aussi (tu es bien plaçé pour le savoir, nous avons discuté "en vrai" au lou pascalou et lors des échanges "virtuels" du 11 septembre dans lesquels j'avais apprécié tes réactions).
Bast. Pour le reste, on en discute en PM si tu veux. Malgré ma "bite molle à la place du cerveau" je devrais être capable d'échanges constructifs.

Ceci étant, jusqu'à présent je ne t'ai jamais topé sur le perso. Mes posts ont toujours été des réactions aux tiens. Si tu décides de me chercher sur ce point là, tu fais la règle du jeu. Mais en connaissance de cause.


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Mes posts ont toujours été des réactions aux tiens. Si tu décides de me chercher sur ce point là, tu fais la règle du jeu. Mais en connaissance de cause.  *



bin voyons, pauvre petit chou de réactionnaire va


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

...c'est fini ! oui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Entre modérateurs aux pseudos verdâtres, ça la fout mal !!!


----------



## rillettes (12 Novembre 2002)

Qui est-ce qui sort faire pisser le chien aujourd'hui ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * Qui est-ce qui sort faire pisser le chien aujourd'hui ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trop tard !!!! Tu peux me passer la serpillière stp ???


----------



## STL (12 Novembre 2002)

Héééé !
Me casse la tet à encoder des messages subliminaux ... et valà ... pas de réponse !! pfffff
Du coup the big il a laissé pisser le chien et ... valà ... le parquet foutu !
Mince alors les copines on peut plus compter sur vous !!!


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Trop tard !!!! Tu peux me passer la serpillière stp ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Heureusement que je ne suis plus de service


----------



## STL (12 Novembre 2002)

T'as filé un peu de tes poils... pour la serpillère ???
Parce que dis donc ça essuie pas des masses !


----------



## rillettes (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Heureusement que je ne suis plus de service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Va bientôt falloir des caoutchoucs... Le niveau monte !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

Note pour Alèm et Amok (ordre alphabétique !) :
Pour des raisons totalement différentes, je vous aime bien tous les deux et loin de moi l'idée de prendre parti pour l'un ou l'autre ou de juger du bien-fondé de votre différend (de toutes façons, vous en ficheriez... hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ...
Mais, bon Dieu, pourquoi étaler vos querelles sur le forum au risque de voir débouler trois clans : les pro-Alèm, les pro-Amok et le clan de ceux qui s'en fichent ???
C'est une bataille rangée que vous voulez ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sans vouloir vous vexer tous les deux, on se croirait dans une cour de récré ou le vainqueur est celui qui pense avoir le dernier mot !
Je croyais vraiment que vous étiez au-dessus de cela, bande de têtus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je n'ai aucun droit de m'immiscer dans vos affaires ... mais comme dit plus haut : "je vous aime bien" et ça me donne tous les droits !!! Arrff


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2002)

Regardez simplement le sujet de cette présente dicussion, dans laquelle vous postez. Tout est dit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* Regardez simplement le sujet de cette présente dicussion, dans laquelle vous postez. Tout est dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Euh Zara ! Penserais-tu réellement à un véritable concours de zizi entre Alèm et Amok pour dissiper ce malentendu ???


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2002)

J'ai abandonné depuis un certains temps de telles espérances, plus ou moins figurées, tu sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cela pourrait cependant animer l'AES d'hiver, au milieu des super-méchantes et des gentilles demoiselles trop éthérées. Bon, contentons-nous d'apprécier ce spectacle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 malgré l'insoutenable envie de prendre parti parfois. Zen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



'*Parlez-moi d'moi, y'a qu'ça qui m'intéresse*'


----------



## rillettes (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Euh Zara ! Penserais-tu réellement à un véritable concours de zizi entre Alèm et Amok pour dissiper ce malentendu ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<hr /></blockquote>

Il faut un juge impartial !!


----------



## rillettes (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Il faut un juge impartial !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

DocEvil ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 
Il faut un juge impartial !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
...et une organisation à toute épreuve : comme en escrime, le "zizi moucheté" me semble adéquat du point de vue de la sécurité des participants...


----------



## rillettes (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
du point de vue de la sécurité des participants... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Et du public !!


----------



## STL (12 Novembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * Cela pourrait cependant animer l'AES d'hiver, au milieu des super-méchantes et des gentilles demoiselles trop éthérées.*


Tu fais souvent des étiquettages de ce genre ??? C'est un peu _binaire_ comme fonctionnement, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * malgré l'insoutenable envie de prendre parti parfois. Zen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh... je pensais plus à l'insoutenable légèreté de l'être...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

Si vous le désirez, je peux même fournir le double-mètre à coulisse m'ayant servi lors de mes entraînements pour le dernier I.B. (Iron Bite)... Arrrfffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Si vous le désirez, je peux même fournir le double-mètre à coulisse m'ayant servi lors de mes entraînements pour le dernier I.B. (Iron Bite)... Arrrfffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh, Y a t'il un médecin sur ce forum ??? Ma femme vient de s'éclater la rate sur le parquet !!!!


----------



## rillettes (12 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Si vous le désirez, je peux même fournir le double-mètre à coulisse m'ayant servi lors de mes entraînements pour le dernier I.B. (Iron Bite)... Arrrfffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est estampillé NKK ?!


----------



## STL (12 Novembre 2002)

Le dernier I.B  c'était il y a des lustres non ???
 T'as plus besoin de ton double-(déci)mètre maintenant .
Il parait qu'on se "tasse" avec l'âge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Sorry pap thebig !! Cette insolence qui me tient c'est terrible !!! hihihihihi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />*
T'as plus besoin de ton double-(déci)mètre maintenant .
Il parait qu'on se "tasse" avec l'âge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Depuis environ un an, j'utilise un microscope gradué ... c'est plus précis !!! Arfffff


----------



## STL (12 Novembre 2002)

Youpsss !!
Cela me laisse sans voix ! hihihihihihi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />*
Cela me laisse sans voix !
*<hr /></blockquote>
Eh oui STL ! Je sais ! C'est ce que me dit ma femme tous les soirs !!!!


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* 
Tu fais souvent des étiquettages de ce genre ??? C'est un peu binaire comme fonctionnement, non ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu n'as pas compris ce sous-entendu, j'aurais du utiliser plus de smileys


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

Mais cela ne nous empêche pas de nous amuser comme des fous en faisant des paris du style : "va t'il tomber vers la droite ou vers la gauche ??? ... c'est comme le pair et l'impair à la roulette, la seule différence est que ça se joue avec deux billes au lieu d'une .....!!! Arrffffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

Désolé Doc ! Mais compte tenu du titre de ton thread, tu ne pourras pas nous reprocher d'être hors sujet !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps :


----------



## Foguenne (12 Novembre 2002)

Bon cette histoire qui n'est pas dramatique par ailleurs peut se régler à la première AES Belge (Liège le 7 décembre).
1- Concours de zizi au chaud avec deux bières dans l'estomacs.
2- Concours de déglutition maltée...
3- Concours de zizi après passage dans une fontaine dont l'eau ne pourra pas avoir une température supérieure à 9,5 degrés
4- Concours de déglutition de moules frites.
5- Concours de fabrication de pizza en intraestomac et régurgitée délicatement sur une table avec des bougies en forme de Manneken-Pis.
Je propose TheBigLebowsky pour le poste de grand sage et juge de ce concours.
Le gagnant se verra attribuer le titre incontesté et incontestable de grand cerf fougueux intersidéral.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />*
Je propose TheBigLebowsky pour le poste de grand sage et juge de ce concours.
*<hr /></blockquote>
C'est trop d'horreur, Foguenne !!! (P.... de clavier, j'ai confondu le "n" avec le "r" ... mais à la relecture et dans le contexte, ça passe quand même...!!!)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* ...un peu désolant de voir quelques "prises de tête" dans le thread de DocEvil, alors que ce dernier n'appelle qu'à la prise de conscience et à la réflexion !
*<hr /></blockquote>

En même temps,on se doutait un peu qu'il y avait des gens avec leurs angoisses,leurs soucis quotidiens,leur culture,leurs peurs,leurs joies...Derrière les posts les plus courts soient ils.


N'en déplaise à Doc Evil ,j'avais lu Mme Germaine,Ultra Moderne Solitude,et puis là,je tombe sur un avant propos que j'ai trouvé "hors propos" car quand on s'expose à la critique,on doit l'accepter qu'elle soit,négative,positive ou mieux constructive.

Et puis quand on pardonne tant le genre humain pourquoi ajouter : _Jemmerde les liseurs de lignes en biais, les inlassables thuriféraires du raccourci approximatif et les chantres imbéciles du lieu commun de comptoir._ 

Si ce n'est pour obtenir des réactions !!!

Quand au lieu commun de comptoir,s'il s'oppose à des séries d'évidences de salon !! Pourquoi pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Et puis quand on pardonne tant le genre humain pourquoi ajouter : J&amp;#8217;emmerde les liseurs de lignes en biais, les inlassables thuriféraires du raccourci approximatif et les chantres imbéciles du lieu commun de comptoir. 
*<hr /></blockquote>
...à vrai dire, et à la relecture, je m'aperçois que j'avais confondu les inlassables "thuriféraires" avec les petits trains suisses qui gravissent les montagnes... étant belge, je ne me suis pas senti concerné !!! Arrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés, Petit Scarabée !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...à vrai dire, et à la relecture, je m'aperçois que j'avais confondu les inlassables "thuriféraires" avec les petits trains suisses qui gravissent les montagnes... étant belge, je ne me suis pas senti concerné !!! Arrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Amitiés, Petit Scarabée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Pourtant je croyais que tu portais l'encensoir,plus jeune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et en robe siouplait


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2002)

Oups j'oubliais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitiés TheBig ...la force soit avec toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Sont quand même sympas chez MacG d'avoir mis un smiley juste pour moi_


----------



## Amok (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Pourtant je croyais que tu portais l'encensoir,plus jeune   *<hr /></blockquote>

Non, mais il était le roi du goupillon!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Pourtant je croyais que tu portais l'encensoir,plus jeune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et en robe siouplait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>
Tu ne crois pas si bien dire ! Pendant 3 ans, enfant de choeur chez les Jésuites, en charge de l'encensoir et du goupillon du curé (n'y voyez aucune malice svp !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - tiens une anecdote véridique mais macabre : un jour, lors d'un enterrement, le vieux curé s'est senti mal et s'est écroulé au moment où il entamait son troisième tour autour du défunt avec son encensoir qui s'est explosé et a failli faire cramer tout le premier rang - le fou-rire qui m'a secoué a sonné le glas de mon office d'enfant de choeur ... et de mon séjour chez les Jésuites par la même occasion... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Même mon Père a bien rigolé en lisant dans ma lettre de renvoi du Collège, les raisons circonstanciées de mon "éjection"......
Et même maintenant, lorsqu'à propos dudit curé, on me pose la question "Mort subite ???", j'ai encore tendance à répondre : "Non, sans !!!"....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 
Non, mais il était le roi du goupillon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Effectivement, je veillais à ce qu'il soit toujours bien humide et prenais soin de l'agiter dans les règles de l'art !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2002)

Je ne souhaitais pas, pour des raisons qui me sont propres, répondre aux éventuelles réactions que susciteraient chacun de mes posts. Je fais ici une exception, car le message de petit scarabée ma piqué au vif. Non quil ait atteint une susceptibilité que je veille toujours à tenir en laisse, mais parce quil est profondément juste. Je regrette cet avant-propos à la limite du racolage. Il ne se trouvait pas dans la première version du texte et jai toujours pensé depuis que je naurais jamais dû le rajouter. Je men excuse auprès de ceux quil aurait pu blesser.

Ensuite, et pour finir, je voudrais avouer publiquement ma faute : laulne est un arbre, contrairement à laune qui est, elle, une ancienne mesure (environ 1,20 m, ce qui est un peu grand pour le zizi commun). Jaurais dû me méfier. Aulne vient du latin _alnus_ et, si jose dire, cest moi qui lai dans le cul.
Dont acte.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
 le fou-rire qui m'a secoué a sonné le glas de mon office d'enfant de choeur ... et de mon séjour chez les Jésuites par la même occasion... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Même mon Père a bien rigolé en lisant dans ma lettre de renvoi du Collège, les raisons circonstanciées de mon "éjection".....

*<hr /></blockquote>

Et aprés tu est passé chez les charteux ou directement chez les trappistes pour apprendre à maitriser "la gueuze" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






à coups de goupillon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



désolé


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2002)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2002)

À contre-sens. Pour résumer Le chien aboie et la caravane passe.
 Ce nest pas une vanne, le roi, comme un chien, est nu !
Non mon petit ! ce nest pas le roi qui est nu, ce sont ses sujets. Être nu, cela veut dire quon nest pas zabillé et quon peut voir soit le zizi, soit la foufoune, soit le ou la zifoune.
Lindifférence ne crée pas forcément de la différence.
Cours plus vite, tu mintéresses
Dans un monde ventre ouvert, ce qui sort des entrailles est béni, sommes-nous ouverts ou  fermés ? Béats ou corpus ? 
 Et puis le temps passe et la caravane aboie. 
 Non mais ? Vous avez déjà vu de temps en temps des caravanes aboyer ?
 Hé ? Caravansérail ! On raille, on raille, mais à quoi cela te sert-il  sur Caramail ?
Un jour Qui sait ? Le jour où nous, fidèles sujets, nous ne naîtrons plus avec une plume dans le cul.
Allez On sourit clic ! clac !
NON ?
Sourire ? En fait 
NON !
Ce quil manque donc, cest un bon défouloir capitonné.
Étonnée ?
NON  ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (13 Novembre 2002)

sommes-nous ouverts, ou bleus ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2002)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> * sommes-nous ouverts, ou bleus ?  *


Celle-là, je l'ai comprise, Jeanba !!! Arrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sheila joie !!!


----------



## bebert (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
N'en déplaise à Doc Evil ,j'avais lu Mme Germaine,Ultra Moderne Solitude,et puis là,je tombe sur un avant propos que j'ai trouvé "hors propos" car quand on s'expose à la critique,on doit l'accepter qu'elle soit,négative,positive ou mieux constructive.

Et puis quand on pardonne tant le genre humain pourquoi ajouter : Jemmerde les liseurs de lignes en biais, les inlassables thuriféraires du raccourci approximatif et les chantres imbéciles du lieu commun de comptoir.

*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est curieux, je pensais exactement à ça quand j'ai lu le post de DocEvil.
Ensuite ce fut le trou noir


----------



## bebert (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr />*
Ensuite, et pour finir, je voudrais avouer publiquement ma faute : laulne est un arbre, contrairement à laune qui est, elle, une ancienne mesure (environ 1,20 m, ce qui est un peu grand pour le zizi commun). Jaurais dû me méfier. Aulne vient du latin alnus et, si jose dire, cest moi qui lai dans le cul.
Dont acte.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu es tout excusé ! Au fait, bienvenue sur MacG !


----------



## bebert (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Manon qui dit non:</font><hr />*
Ce quil manque donc, cest un bon défouloir capitonné.
Étonnée ?
NON  ?*<hr /></blockquote>

Ahh ! Que ça fait du bien de relire Manon !


----------



## rillettes (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Celle-là, je l'ai comprise, Jeanba !!! Arrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sheila joie !!!  *<hr /></blockquote>
Normal... On prononce pas le "T" !! Arfff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
Ensuite ce fut le trou noir&amp;#8230; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
...ça m'arrive parfois le soir lorsque je baisse brusquement mon slip avant d'aller me coucher ... je me réveille quelques heures après, sur le plancher, une grosse bosse sur le front en ayant l'impression d'être tombé dans un trou noir....
...as-tu, pour une raison ou pour une autre, retiré ton slip en lisant le post de Doc ????


----------



## STL (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...as-tu, pour une raison ou pour une autre, retiré ton slip en lisant le post de Doc ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

heuuu ??? cela ne relève-t-il pas de la vie privée de bébert ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sais pas si j'ai vraziment envie de savoir ce que fait chacun devant son écran tout en lisant les posts ???!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_en tout cas y'en a certains pour qui j'ai déjà posé un diagnostic ..._


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
quand à DocDevil, il te considère tel un prince, c'est son seul côté désolant.*<hr /></blockquote>

Parce que tu ne l'es pas, toi, désolant ?!

Fragment d'un de tes posts sur macbidouille, qui ne me concerne pas mais qui montre bien que tu ne vaux pas mieux que nous, tout alèm que tu sois !
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 tiens, Olivier.w (je donne pas ton nom, ce n'est pas la peine ?)

bon, juste pour information et modérer le tempérament du jeune homme : ce garçon ne sait déja pas se servir de sa télécommande d'iPod. Et c'est aussi, un garçon très habitué de l'AppleCare pour des problèmes de HardWare.

messieurs les modérateurs, si vous voulez modérer je comprendrais, c'est aussi mon rôle sur macgé mais ce que je viens de dire au-dessus est vrai. Considérez le aussi sérieusement que les news photographiques sur MacGénération puisque je n'ai pas l'habitude de plaisanter aavec ce genre de sujets. <hr /></blockquote> 

C'est quoi ton problème ? Qu'est ce que t'as besoin d'enfoncer un mec qui cherche du taff, comme y-a pas si longtemps d'autre ?
Tu te prends pour qui ? Modérateur et rédacteur de news, ça donne des supers pouvoirs de justicier ? Il est où le respect que ces fonctions devraient t'imposer ?! Tu penses être à la hauteur là ?
Et vient pas me dire que c'est moi qui détériore l'ambiance ici, t'es le premier à foutre de l'huile sur le feu (quand c'est pas toi qui tient les allumettes)!

Maintenant, môssieur le modérateur, tu peux effacer mon post, fermer ou effacer aussi le sujet, je m'en moque. Tu trouveras bien une excuse pour te dédouaner, une fois de plus.
Un jolie pirouette et un smiley et on y verra que du feu !


----------



## STL (13 Novembre 2002)

Mais kek tu vas raconter là mon bon tanplan ??!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu sais bien qu'on y connait rien, nous pov' bande de dégénérés que nous sommes (ah vii c'est pas ça les termes exacts !! mais quelle importance !!).
On a ni l'intelligence - ni la culture - ni la nuance - ni la diplomatie ... et encore je suppose que je ne peux pas faire une liste exhaustive !!! 

Mais malgré toutes nos imperfections,  je ne sais pas si on est les plus à plaindre !!!

_comprend qui veut ou comprend qui peut... comme dirait bobby lapointe_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /><hr /></blockquote>

Pas beau la délation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis sans voix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'édite pour preciser que je parle du sujet sur MacBidouille,et,non du post que je cite !!!
Qui ne fait que mettre à jour qq chose qui me consterne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2002)

C'est un vrai tournoi de zizis... sur cette arène
Moi, je refuse d'être la reine à qui lon offre les bijoux du taureau si ce n'est plus...
Taureau pour être vrai.
Bon messieurs soyez vaches autant que vous le pourrez... chacun son tour, à dix pas...
 Il fait froid et le sang ne va pas se cailler de sitôt !
Avis aux adeptes de la phytothérapie : an apple a day...
Pour un monde de gens nus dans un bois où il fait frisquet et où cela rétrécie considérablement les bistouquettes, pour un monde de gens qui s'entretuent  dès potron jaguar :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2002)

en passant, Macinside était le premier à réagir sur MacBidouille (avec Blob et d'autres) mais ça, c'est pour l'histoire


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2002)

regarde mon avatar, Nicolas, il m'a coûté 20euros ah non, il vient de te les coûter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : quand je recherche du taf, je ne mens jamais sur mes capacités, question d'honnêteté. 
PS2 : je n'aime vraiment pas les propos racistes (c'est pour Olivier.W)
PS3 : quelle délation ? je l'entasse, c'est tout, j'ai même pas osé parler de ses positions sur le monde musulman.
PS4 : c'est qui qui met de l'huile sur le feu là ?
PS5 : ah oui, c'est vrai, tu as ta bonne conscience pour toi.


----------



## bibi78 (13 Novembre 2002)

Je pars 15 jours et je reviens en plein procès dalem ; quest ce quil vous arrive à tous ?
Ce nest pas le moment de faire une AES, il va y avoir des morts !


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* en passant, Macinside était le premier à réagir sur MacBidouille (avec Blob et d'autres) mais ça, c'est pour l'histoire
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas moi m'sieur, c'est lui... Puéril !!


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* regarde mon avatar, Nicolas, il m'a coûté 20euros ah non, il vient de te les coûter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bien, je vois que tu as des principes, je te souhaite de pas te casser la gueule tout de suite, monte encore un peu, de plus haut tu te ramasseras et plus tu auras le temps d'apprécier la descente, ces chose là, ça se déguste...


Pour le reste, même la pire des crevures (comme tu aimes si bien dire), a droit au respect de la net-étiquette, et en tant que personne responsable ici, tu te dois d'être irréprochable. Si les avis politiques ou autres d'Olivier te gêne, sa façon de penser ou de pisser, tu peux toujours porter plainte ou le rapporter à une quelconque autorité ayant droit ! En le dénnonçant sur les forums, tu ne vaux guère mieux que ce que tu crois dénnoncer !!


----------



## gribouille (13 Novembre 2002)

kessispass ici ? on peut m'expliquer en résumé... je vais pas tout me taper...


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2002)

Tu me refais une pirouette ?
Celle ci était pas très convaincante !!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2002)

Je ne participe pas à un procés ni à un lynchage je viens de voir un truc sur MacBidouille...
Si on ne regarde pas les avatars et les pseudos il y a une évidence qui saute aux yeux...
Un mec qui cherche du taf,un autre qui le casse !
J'apprécie alem, il le sait,en plus je n'entrerais pas dans le jeu des considérations ethniques qui pourrait s'avérer trés glissant .(et la charte!)

Au pire le mec trouve un emploi (tant mieux pour lui),et,s'il n'est pas compétent,son employeur qui s'est fait emplumé ne renouvelle pas le contrat d'essai,c'est à lui de juger.
Bon de toute façon je viens de voir le JT en entier,y a pire que les petits blablis blablas de comptoir!
Doc tu vois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon finalement ce soir j'hésite entre "Shine" ou "Mission Cléopatre".
En tout cas venez nombreux aux AES


----------



## bibi78 (13 Novembre 2002)

Excuse moi tan plan , je te trouve plutôt sympathique IRL, mais je trouve que ce genre de propos  </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 C'est bien, je vois que tu as des principes, je te souhaite de pas te casser la gueule tout de suite, monte encore un peu, de plus haut tu te ramasseras et plus tu auras le temps d'apprécier la descente, ces chose là, ça se déguste...
 <hr /></blockquote> quelque en soit la raison, na pas sa place ici .
Cest pourquoi il me semblerait logique « si il y a un modérateur compétent sur ces forum » de fermer ce post qui part complètement en vrille.


----------



## bibi78 (13 Novembre 2002)

Excuse moi petit scarabe tu nétais pas visé, mais tu étais le dernier de la liste au moment ou jai répondu.


----------



## gribouille (13 Novembre 2002)

allo... c'est où ce bordel, ou alors on me fait 1 résumé


----------

